

How-To Create Your Own Instant Search (Using HTML+PHP+JQUERY) - pietrofmaggi
http://woorkup.com/2010/09/13/how-to-create-your-own-instant-search/

======
bpodgursky
I'm torn. On one hand, it's yet another infographic. On the other hand... it's
actually informative.

